# 0800-3009901



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau wird seit einigen Wochen x-fach täglich im Büro von einer Maschine angeklingelt. Im Display erscheint 0800-3009901.

Die Leitung erscheint "tot", niemand meldet sich und es sind keine Geräusche zu hören.

Bei Google fanden wir, daß auch andere betroffen sind.

Wir haben die Sache der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet, die der Sache jetzt nachgehen will.

MfG
Gast


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0800-3009901 / Antwort BNetzA*

Antwort der Bundesnetzagentur:



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxx,
> 
> damit Sie sich an den Nutzungsinhaber der Rufnummer wenden können, teile ich Ihnen nachfolgend die Anschrift mit, die ich ermitteln konnte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2008)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo liebe Leser

Auch meine Eltern sind seit einigen Tagen davon betroffen. Ein Anruf bei der Netzagentur, erbrachte einen guten Hinweis, den ich sicher für meine Eltern umsetzten werde. 
Schriftlich bei der Telekom verlangen, die unverlangten Anrufe zu unterlassen und sämtliche Kontaktaufnahmen ausschliesslich schriftlich zu tätigen. Das ganze nachweislich(!) schriftlich zur Telekom. Ich denke das wird helfen, Ruhe vor diesen Spammern zu kriegen.

Freundliche Grüße
Elli


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2008)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Das Problem, wie es auch schon im vorletzten Posting steht, kann das sein, dass die DTAG die Nummer an einen Dritten vermietet hat. Nur leider ist die Tante T sehr schwerfällig, so dass Beschwerden oft nur unzureichend bearbeitet, wenn überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Habe seit heute dasselbe Problem!
Ein kurzer Anruf bei der Telekom hat mir allerdings Abhilfe gebracht.


----------



## besucherin t. (12 März 2009)

*08003009901 Abzock nummer oder was ist es???*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte vor einigen Minuten auch einen Anruf von der oben genannten 0800-Nr.
Was hat es denn damit auf sich? 
Ich wurde auf meinem Handy angerufen, aber es antwortet niemand. Wie muss ich mich denn nun verhalten und viel wichtiger wo haben die meine mobilnummer her?
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mich informiert.
lg t.


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: 08003009901 Abzock nummer oder was ist es???*



besucherin t. schrieb:


> und viel wichtiger wo haben die meine mobilnummer her?


Bei telefonischem Spam, um den es sich hier vermutlich  handelt, werden ganze Nummernblöcke "abgegrast".
Welche Absicht dahinter steckt, ist bisher unklar.

Googe  liefert viele Treffer für diese Nummer , aber ohne  eindeutige Antworten
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=0800-3009901&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

sogar im Ausland wird über diese Nummer gerätselt
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08003009901


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

servus, mir gehts genauso. seit ca. 10 tagen werd ich in unregelmäßigen abständen von dieser nummer angerufen. gehe ich ran, kommt erst nix, dann ein hallo u hintergrundgeräusche, dann nix, wieder ein hallo, dann ist kurz danach ende.

hab die nummer dann heut mal bei xabbel.de eingegeben u bin hier gelandet u weiß nun, dass dieses problem bekannt ist u vor allem, wie man es lösen kann.

danke u schöne grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo

kann es sein dass hier nur Telekomanschlüsse mit Verträge (vor allem Handys)betroffen sind? ich bin auch betroffen und meine Freundin auch.

kann man das irgendwie sperren???


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Also es kann nicht sein, dass nur Handyverträge davon betroffen sind, denn ic habe ein Preapaid Handy und darauf erhalte ich nun auch schon seit ca 3 Tagen anrufe von dieser Nummer ich würde  so gerne wissen wie die an meine NUmmer kommen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

mich nervt diese nummer schon seit 2 wochen. nun habe ich sie gegoogelt und bin hier rausgekommen.
danke für die tipps da weiß ich jezt was ich tun muss um das generve loszu werden. glücklicherweise bin ich nie dran gegangen.

werweiß was das ist und es im schilde führt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Bei mir seit Monaten das gleiche.
T-Mobile und T-Com meinten auch, das ich das ganze 
mal schriftlich einreichen soll, um diese Nr. dann für
immer sperren zu lassen.
Laut T-Mobile kann es durchaus sein, das man ne Gebühr
bezahlen muss, sobald man bei so nem Anruf ans Telefon ran geht.
Sozusagen nen kostenintensives R-Gespräch, dem man durch die
Gesprächsannahme, automatisch zusagt.
Dann können da Gebühren anfallen, die nicht ganz unerheblich sind.
Von daher mein Vorschlag, wenn so ne Nr. aufm Display draufsteht,
einfach wegkicken und seinen Provider oder Anbieter eben mitteilen,
das sie diese Nr. speziell für den jeweiligen Anschluss sperren sollen.
Danach dürfte es dann zumindestens mit dieser Nr. keine Probleme
mehr geben. Mfg, hero.


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Laut T-Mobile kann es durchaus sein, das man ne Gebühr
> bezahlen muss, sobald man bei so nem Anruf ans Telefon ran geht.
> Sozusagen nen kostenintensives R-Gespräch, dem man durch die
> Gesprächsannahme, automatisch zusagt.


Die Aussage ist unvollständig und daher nicht korrekt
R-CALL-BY-CALL +VORWAHL+RUFNUMMER


> Über die R-CALL-BY-CALL Vorwahl 0800.5522 ist möglich, R-Gespräche vom deutschen Festnetz, aus allen Mobilnetzen oder von Telefonzellen zu allen Kunden im Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom AG zu führen. * Der Angerufene trägt hierbei (anders als beim normalen Call-by-Call-Verfahren) die Kosten fürs Gespräch - außer man telefoniert zu den vorgegebenen Gratiszeiten oder sogar rund um die Uhr aus einer ausgewählten Stadt.
> 
> *Und damit der Angerufene genau weiß, was ihn das R-Gespräch kostet, informiert eine kostenlose Tarifansage über den aktuell fälligen Tarif.* Der Anrufer telefoniert über
> R-CALL-BY-CALL von jedem Telefon aus immer kostenlos, wenn der Angerufene zahlt!


Wenn diese Ansage nicht erfolgt, dürfen keine Kosten anfallen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, das ist doch nur der Kundensupport der Telekom und die informieren einen über "billige SMS" versenden und all so ein Blödsinn, einfach nein Danke sagen und gut is et.
Aber letzesmal hat es mir was gebracht, habe den Handyvertrag umstellen lassen mehr Freiminuten kompakter Preis. 
Wenn man diese Anrufe der Serviceline (auch nur Menschen dran, die ihren Job machen) nicht will einfach sagen, dann ist es erledigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Oberschlauberger  schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, das ist doch nur der Kundensupport der Telekom und die informieren einen über "billige SMS" versenden und all so ein Blödsinn, einfach nein Danke sagen und gut is et.


Und woher weißt du Oberschlauberger  das? Dann nenn doch mal eine Stelle wo das geschrieben steht und nachgelesen werden kann


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich erhalte die Anrufe nun schon seit ein paar Wochen, aber nie täglich.
Habe ein Prepaidhandy von der Telekom.
Drücke die Nummer aber grundsächlich weg, da ich Anrufe von solchen Nummer aus Prinzip nicht annehme!


----------



## Noctha (20 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich habe auch das Problem ständig von der Nummer aus angerufen zu werden, mindestens 10x am Tag. Bin bei T-Mobile Kunde, offenbar erwischt es die besonders gerne.

Allerdings habe ich das Problem, da mir T-Mobile natürlich (wie fast immer) keine Hilfe war, selbst angegangen und eine Lösung gefunden.
Mein Handy, ein Samsung D600, erlaubt es mir jedem Anrufer einen speziellen Klingelton zuzuweisen.
Und somit habe ich diese 0800er Nummer einfach als Kontakt ins Adressbuch des Handys eingetragen und einen "stillen", also geräuschlosen Klingelton auf mein Handy kopiert.
Wenn ich nun von der Nummer angerufen werde klingelt es wenigstens nicht mehr und ich bekomme es somit gar nicht mehr mit. Damit ist das Prob. zwar nicht gelöst, jedoch ganz praktikabel umgangen - es stört halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Bei mir genau das gleiche, hab ein Prepaid-Handy, ebenfalls von der Telekom. Hab bisher nie direkt mitbekommen, dass diese Nummer angerufen hat, sondern erst im Nachhinein einen verpassten Anruf bemerkt - dabei ist die Zeit des Anrufs immer total unterschiedlich, einmal um 9 Uhr morgens, einmal um 23 Uhr am Abend. Vorhin hab ichs dann mal sozusagen live miterlebt, aber konnte gar nich dran gehen, weils höchstens 3 Sekunden geklingelt hat. Ich werd wohl auch demnächst dann mal bei der Telekom nachhaken -.-


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Die Telekom gibt die Auskunft, dass es sich um eine eigene Nummer handelt, von der aus der Kunde über Tarifoptionen "informiert" wird. Manchmal wähle der Computer bereits die Nummer eines Kunden, ohne dass ein Berater an der Strippe ist.

Ich wurde also gebeten die Anrufe noch etwas zu "erdulden". Man arbeite am Problem.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Telekom gibt die Auskunft, dass es sich um eine eigene Nummer handelt, von der aus der Kunde über Tarifoptionen "informiert" wird. Manchmal wähle der Computer bereits die Nummer eines Kunden, ohne dass ein Berater an der Strippe ist.
> 
> Ich wurde also gebeten die Anrufe noch etwas zu "erdulden". Man arbeite am Problem.


Üblicherweise nennt man sowas Cold Calls


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

wo muss man denn da bei der telekom anrufen? ich bin bisher einfach nicht rangegangen, weil ich mir schon dachte, dass das irgendwelche werbeanrufe sind...aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich nicht allein betroffen bin. ich geh auch weiterhin nicht ran, vielleicht geben sie dann auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Gleiches Problem, brauche das ja wohl nicht noch einmal zu wiederholen.
Einziger Unterschied: Mittlerweile sind auch unsere Festnetznummern "betroffen".

In meinem Fall warte ich jetzt ab, was bei mir die Bundesnetzagentur dazu sagt.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Richtig, das ist eine Rufnummer des Kundenservice der Telekom. Damit Sie immer über alle aktuellen Tarife und Sparangebote informiert sind. 
> Sobald das Gesetz zum Schutz des Bürgers in Kraft tritt, -immer die Übermittelung von Rufnummern der CallCentern-, werden Sie noch viel mehr Nummern auf Ihren Handy sehen. <

>>> Die Telekom ist mal ein positiver Vorreiter. 

Im übrigen, 0800 -Rufnummern sind immer kostenfrei, auch vom Handy )


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Moin!

Also ich habe das Problem auch seit ca. ner Woche. Habe nen T-Mobilvertrag. Habe gerade bei der Service-Menschen angerufen und die Nummer sperren lassen. Bei T-Mobil ist das die 2202 dauert 5 Minuten.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also ich habe das Problem auch seit ca. ner Woche. Habe nen T-Mobilvertrag. Habe gerade bei der Service-Menschen angerufen und die Nummer sperren lassen. Bei T-Mobil ist das die 2202 dauert 5 Minuten.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch!



vor 2 tagen hat mich ein man mit dieser nummer angerufen und wollte meine erziehungsberechtigten sprechen weil es da jetzt irgend einen neuen vertrag geben soll mit den ich günstiger telefonieren kann ich habe ca 15 minuten mit ihn diskutiert das ich nicht wirklich telefoniere und ihn deshalb auch nicht weiterleiten werde auserdem könnte er mir das auch sagen und das meine eltern nicht zuhause sind dann hat er gesagt das er später nochmal anruft und bis heute hat sich niemand gerührt.
Jetzt war ich schon mal etwas skeptisch und hab mal bei googel diese nummer gesucht und das hier gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo, 

auch ich wurde heute angerufen und habe direkt die Nummer bei google eingegeben und bin hier gelandet.
Insgesamt war es 3x, 2x heute nacht zwischen 2 und 6 und einmal heute mittag gegen halb 11.
Bis jetzt ist mal Ruhe, aber dennoch komm ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht raus. Manchen Leuten/Betreibern/Anbietern (oder wer auch immer dahinter steckt) muss es ja echt langweilig sein.
Hat jemand schon rausgefunden, ob es evtl etwas kostet, wenn man das Gespräch annimmt? :/

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Dieses nervige Problem hatte ich auch. Über die homepage der T-Mobile habe ich darum gebeten, nicht mehr von dieser Rufnummer aus belästigt zu werden. Ein Tag später hatte ich die Bestätigung von T-Mobil und werde nun - hoffentlich auf Dauer - nicht mehr von dieser Nummer angerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Üblicherweise nennt man sowas Cold Calls



Ich denke, das dieses mal wieder eine Aktion aus den Call Centern der lila Tante T ist. Hier ist das die Sparte Mobil. Die gleiche Masche läuft auch auf dem Festnetzmarkt unter ähnlicher Rufnummer. Üblicherweise laufen in den CallCentern Robots, welche den armen 
CallCenterAgents die Rufnummern - vom Dispatcher gepackt - auf den Desktop in die CallBox legen. Und da kann durchaus schon mal ein Gespräch verloren gehen, wenn bei automatischer Anwahl der OutboundCaller - hier der Agent - das Gespräch von seiner Warte kappt. Dann landen unerledigte Calls wieder im Topf und nehmen erneut an der Verlosung teil. Habe als IT-Admin in einem CC gearbeitet und kenne daher diese Thematik.
Die hier gegebenen Tipps - Meldung bei der Tante T und Eintrag in eine Robinsonliste -
sollten helfen. So was kann man bei sonstigen Werbeattacken übrigens auch mal prüfen. Zum Thema Cold Calls: Ich dachte, das seit neulich das Gesetz zum Schutz verabschiedet und abgesegnet ist. Aber ... Aber ... Aber ...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

hallo,
ich habe seit einigen tagen auch das problem und bekomme unregelmäßig anrufe ,einmal pro tag nun schon.

ich habe meinen anbieter angesprochen T-mobile und er erwänte das zB. auch nummern an dritte weiter gegeben werden Beispielsweise durch JAMBA / JAVA handysoftware zum downloads  ,oder diese typischen Klingeltonanbieter !!

zum beispiel bekomme ich auch öfter eine sms mit so einen Flirtquatsch und ,von wegen ich hätte ne mail bekommen und solle sie abrufen ...bestätigen sie mit ja/nein ... 
dabei habe ich mich nie bei irgendwas angemeldet  und egal was man darauf antwortet ,ob ja ,oder nein schon ist man da drin.

keine ahnung wie man das wieder los wird und was zu tun ist um nicht mehr von solchem beklästigt zu werden. aber es schein so kompliziert,das ich wohl versuche meinen anbieter zu fragen ob ich meine nummer wechseln kann.  

hoffe es kommen noch hilfreiche beiträge hier an ,denn diese nummer ist echt lästig 

mfg,ogodragonfly


----------



## Ich xD (17 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich wurde auch davon angerufen und in der Leitung war niemand.
Zur Zeit mach ich es so das ich nicht rangehe,
und die natürlich auch nicht zurückrufe!
Ich habe auch noch eine Frage kann man diese Nummer kostenlos zurückrufen und, wennn was passiert dann?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Auch mir geht es so, heute wurde ich schon 2x angeklingelt. Fürchertlich nervig, ich habe eine Prepaidhandy.

Susi


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich habe heute diese Nr zurück gerufen. Es kam eine komische Bandansage von der Telekom, danach wurde die Leitung unterbrochen. Seit diesem Anruf (wirklich direkt danach) hat mein Handy kein Empfang mehr. Auch aus- und einschalten (+akku entfernen) hat nicht geholfen. Kann das mit dem Rückruf von mir zusammenhängen?

MFG Andy


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

lol das DTAG netz is heut allgemein zamgebrochen hab seit 3 Stunden keinen Empfang mehr.

Achja und das mit den Anrufen hab I auch...


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> . Seit diesem Anruf (wirklich direkt danach) hat mein Handy kein Empfang mehr. Auch aus- und einschalten (+akku entfernen) hat nicht geholfen. Kann das mit dem Rückruf von mir zusammenhängen?


Bundesweite Störung: Mobilfunknetz von T-Mobile fällt aus | RP ONLINE
http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermis...toerung-im-netz-von-t-mobile-_aid_392023.html

usw 
http://news.google.de/news?pz=1&ned=de&hl=de&q=T-Mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Bei mir ist das der gleiche Fall. Ich werde auch ewig von dieser Nummer angerufen, doch heute habe ich jemanden in der Leitung gehabt, der mir einen Tarif andrehen wollte. Das ich umsonst Telefonieren könnte also nur bei Leuten die auch den selben anbieter haben. Aber ich habe einfach aufgelegt ^.^


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Wobei ich mich immer noch Frage woher die meine Nummer haben und ich weiß auch nicht wirklich wie man das so machen kann das die mich nicht mehr anrufen .


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

hallo
ja, ja !!!auch ich werde ständig angerufen .heute hab ich dann endlich mal abgenommen..dran war ein mensch von tante-t ...infoanruf zu unseren aktuellem angebot..bla bla...nach dem er gute seinen spruch aufgesagt hat , hab ich ihm mal meine meinug zu diesen anrufen gesagt..darauf er: ..sie müßen in einen t-punkt und nen antrag ausfüllen das sie nicht weiter von uns infomirt werden wollen .da ich sowas woll bei meinem erstvertrag mit unterschrieben hätte(??)
dieses habe ich heute per mail gemacht ..
Antwort:

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Wunschgemäß haben wir in den Kundendaten hinterlegt, dass Sie von uns keine Anrufe zur Kundenberatung, Werbung oder Marktforschung mehr erhalten.

Unabhängig davon sind unsere freundlichen Mitarbeiter vom Kundenservice bei Fragen, Wünschen oder Anregungen jederzeit für Sie da.

Rufen Sie uns einfach - vom T-Mobile Handy aus in Deutschland kostenfrei - unter 2202 an, wenn wir etwas für Sie tun können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



So hoffe das ich ab jetzt ruhe hab  und anderen hier behilflich sein konnte .. Gruß  M. K


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Nachtrag

hatte gerde nochmals einen anruf..ich dürfte auf grund des absturzes..am sonntag den 26,04 soviele sms versenden wie ich mag..alles kostenfrei als wiedergutmachenung ..


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo....

wie alle hier werde auch ich schon seit ein paar Wochen von den anrufen genervt!! Beim erstenmal bin ich ran gegangen aber nachdem sich niemand gemeldet hatte hab ich sofort aufgelegt und geh auch nicht mehr ran! Hab eure Tips verfolgt aber es hat nichts gebracht.
Wollte die Nummer über die Servicenummer 2202 sperren lassen aber das würde angeblich nicht gehen. Nur wenn diese Nummer von der "Tante T" ist aber das wär sie angelich nicht.... ACHTUNG ZITAT: "...da wird Ihnen nichts anderes übrig bleiben und müssen einen neuen Vertrag machen wenn Sie die Anrufe so nerven...." toll danke soweit war ich auch schon.... :-S  wobei ich keinen Vertrag mehr machen werde... hab mich schon zu oft geärgert und das jetzt ist die Krönung!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Da sieht man doch wie Dumm die Nation ist. Die Nummer gehört zu dem Kundenservice von T-Home. Ich habe ein sehr nettes gespräch mit einer mitarbeiterin geführt. Diese Nummer hatte ich auf meinem Vertragshandy, auf dem Prepaidhandy von meinem Sohn und auf dem Festnetz. Es ist der Kundenservice von der Telekom. Bei meinem Vertragshandy habe ich eine SMS Flat gemacht, bei meinem Sohn wurde der Tarif XtraNonStop kostenlos freigeschaltet, sodas er ins Festnetz nur die erste Minute mit 29cent bezahlt und ab der zweiten Minute kostenlos telefoniert und auf dem Festnetz habe ich eine Vergünstigung meines Call & Surf Comfort Plus bekommen um ganze 10 €. Da die Leute sich nicht selbst bemühen sich um ihre eigenen Tarife zu kümmern, kümmert sich der Kundenservice der Telekom. Ich habe zum Beispiel 1 Jahr 10 e zu viel bezahl bei mir zu Hause und mein Sohn hat umsonst für 81cent/min auf seiner Xtrakarte telefoniert, ab jetzt habe ich das problem nicht mehr und ich bin froh darüber das es solche Leute gibt aber ihr zieht hier über diese Leute her (die nur ihre arbeit machen) und macht sie schlecht. Ich sage nur das ist dumm. Aber jedem das seine.

Es war ja keine SKL und auch keine kaltaquise, sondern ein vernünftiges Beratungsgespräch. Wer das nicht nutzt ist selber Schuld.

P.S. Ich weiss sogar von wo die angerufen haben, aber bei solchen dummen aussagen wie ihr sie hier macht, sage ich euch das nicht. Googelt mal weiter und debatiert über sinnlose sachen, aber macht nicht die arbeit der Leute schlecht.

P.S. Und die schriftlichen bestätigungen der Telekom sind auch schon da


----------



## 1107ron (6 Mai 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Seit einigen Wochen ruft mich diese Nummer auch an!Hat meistens nur 1-2 mal geklingelt.Heute hab ichs mal geschafft hinzugehen es hat sich aber erst niemand gemeldet...nachdem ich "leck mich doch am A****" gebrüllt habe sagte eine Frau "damit haben sie jetzt aber nicht mich gemeint oder?" Ich "doch!" und wieso die sie andauernd anrufe. Darauf meinte sie es wäre ein Brief für mich irgendwo hinterlegt oder so...und sie möchte wissen in welcher Straße ich wohne und welche Hausnummer ich habe.Daraufhin habe ich gefragt wo sie meine handynummer herhabe."die hat (hab nicht verstanden wer...) für uns herrausgefunden".Ich fragte wer "sie" sei ich bekam auch prompt eine Antwort sie heiße Cathis Schulz und sei von der zentralen Sammelstelle in Berlin am Potsdamerplatz und ihre Nummer unter der ich sie erreichen könnte wäre 0157/776588xxx!Nun fragte sie mich erneut nun aber sehr unfreundlich nach meiner Straße & Hausnummer.da mir das ganze nun zu doof wurde legte ich auf...  Ich werde ich den nächsten Tagen mal die (ich denke Handy-) Nummer anrufen...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Habe auch mehrereAnrufe von der 08003009901 und 08003009906 bekommen.
Am Mitwoch  (20.05.09) habe ich dann schnell genug den Hörer abgenommen.
Es meldete sich ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom. Es ging um meinen ISDN Anschluss.
MFG


----------



## EX-OO (26 Mai 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Moin Moin

Habe eben mal die Servicenummer der T  (2202) angerufen

der freundliche Berater hat mir gesagt, dass diese nummer benutzt wird, wenn es um Vertragsverlängerungen geht.  ich habe ihn dann gebeten, das er diese nummer rausnimmt.

hat alles in allem 2 minuten gedauert. 
Man muss allerdings eine Telefonrechnung bereithalten, die brauchen zur identifikation die kundenkontonummer. 

ich hoffe nun wieder ruhig schlafen zu können.

ich hoffe ich kann anderen damit helfen.

die 2202 ist übrigenz kostenlos

MFG

EX-OO


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich werde nun auch schon seid mehreren Monaten von dieser Nummer angerufen auf mein Handy.
Ich habe es schon öfters geschafft rechtzeitig ans Handy zu gehen, aber jedes mal war die Leitung Tod. Als ich dann mehr mals HAllo in den Hörer gerufen habe, hörte ich ein paar Hintergrundgeräusche und dann wurde auf der anderen Seite aufgelegt.

Ich halte das nicht für Anrufe von der Telecom oder T-Mobil. 
Wenn mich mal ein Service Mitarbeiter der T-Mobil angerufen hat, sind diese auch meißt durchgekommen und haben mir nen Knopf an die Backe gelabert. War aber nie eine 0800 nummer.

Als ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe, habe ich den Tipp gelesen, man solle doch bei der 2202 anrufen und die Angelegenheit melden.
Dort wurde mir freundlich weitergeholfen. Er könne verstehen, dass diese permanenten Anrufe auf Dauer lästig seien.
Es wurde aber mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, das diese Nummer eine Servicenummer der Telecom sei. Somit gehe ich auch weiterhin davon aus, das dies auch keine T-Nummer ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:35:21 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:27:10 ----------

Ich bin gerade mal den Links hier nachgegangen so wie bei 0800 Nummern



> Die  0800-Nummer ist eine Freephone-Nummer und für den Anrufer kostenlos nutzbar.
> 
> Bei den 0800-Nummern übernimmt der Angerufene die anfallenden Gesprächsgebühren. Aus dem Handynetz und aus Telefonzellen sind 0800-Nummern nur bedingt erreichbar. Das liegt daran, dass bei Anrufen aus dem Mobilfunknetz und aus Zellen höhere Gebühren anfallen können. Viele Inhaber von 0800-Nummern lassen deshalb entsprechende Zugänge sperren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hey,

ich selber werde seit einigen Wochen auch von dieser Nr. "belästigt".
Habe vorgestern das erste Mal mit der 2202 telefoniert und bin dort an eine sehr unfreundliche und inkompetente Beraterin gelangt, die folgendes meinte:
- Es ist grundsätzlich nicht möglich die Nr. sperren zu lassen
- Ich kann Ihnen kostenfrei eine neue Nr. anbieten

Eine neue Nr. bringt mich nicht weiter und ist wohl auch keine Lösung des Problems sondern eine Aufschiebung, weil es dann einige Tage später mit der neuen Nr. auch losgeht!

Die Beraterin hat dann, nachdem ich mit rechtlichen Schritten wegen Datenmissbrauch gedroht habe, einfach aufgelegt!!!

Gestern habe ich einen neuen Versuch unternommen! Die Beraterin war zwar freundlich, hat aber auch nichts erreicht!
Die 0800-Nummer gehört laut ihrer Aussage zu dem betriebsinternen Marketing von T-Mobile und sie hat eine Email dorthin geschrieben, dass meine Nummer nicht mehr gewählt wird.
Ich dachte, damit wäre die Sache gelaufen, aber ich kriege seit heute statt 10 Anrufen am Tag 10 in der Stunde!!!

Daraufhin habe ich die Bundesnetzagentur kontaktiert und folgendes Herausgefunden!

- T-Mobile "vermietet" ohne das Einverständnis der betroffenen Personen die Nummer --> Datenmissbrauch
- Eine ANzeige wegen Datenmissbrauch gegen die Telekom würde helfen
- Man wartet auf ein Gesetz bezüglich dieser ganzen Sache und wahrscheinlich kommt das Gesetz am 15.6.2009 heraus.

Ansonsten kann man nichts machen!!! Da ich mich aufgrund meines BErufes rechtlich einigermaßen auskenne, kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass eine Klage gegen T-Mobile nichts ausser Kosten bringt! Denn, die würden sich damit rausreden, dass man die Nr. schon einmal woanders angegeben hat (Otto, Quelle etc) und das diese Unternehmen die Nr. vermietet haben! Gegen T-Mobile hat man als kleiner "Fisch" keine Chance!!!

Habt ihr noch Tipps, was man machen kann??

Lg

Linny


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo habe mit t-mobile telefoniert und die kennen das problem.
Es ist ein Komputerfehler von der Telekom wenn der Komputer beim ersten mal niemand erreicht hat zwecks Werbung dann wählt er immer wieder die Nummer an ob jemand abhebt oder nicht.
Ihr müsst euch an die Deutsche Telekom oder an T-mobile wenden und eure Nummer mitteilen so das eure nummer aus dem System gelöscht wird dann habt Ihr wieder Ruhe das kann aber bis zu 48 stunden dauern.
Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Habe heute ebenfalls einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten - und habe auch schon die relativ einfache Lösung des Problems: wer von euch im Besitz eines bestimmten Routers von einer bekannten Firma ist, kann im Router diese Nummer(n) schlicht und ergreifend sperren. Dann ist Ruhe!


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe heute ebenfalls einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten - und habe auch schon die relativ einfache Lösung des Problems: wer von euch im Besitz eines bestimmten Routers von einer bekannten Firma ist, kann im Router diese Nummer(n) schlicht und ergreifend sperren. Dann ist Ruhe!


[ir]
Da die überwältigende  Mehrheit der  Verbraucher diesen Router einsetzt,
 ist das bereits Problem allumfassend gelöst und der Thread kann geschlosssen werden 
[/ir]

PS: was wir nicht tun werden


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



webwatcher schrieb:


> [ir]
> Da die überwältigende  Mehrheit der  Verbraucher diesen Router einsetzt,
> ist das bereits Problem allumfassend gelöst und der Thread kann geschlosssen werden
> [/ir]
> ...



Router beim Handy??? hab ich da was verpasst oder schleppt ihr noch einen zusätzl. Kasten mit euch rum?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: 08003009901 Abzock nummer oder was ist es???*



besucherin t. schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte vor einigen Minuten auch einen Anruf von der oben genannten 0800-Nr.
> Was hat es denn damit auf sich?
> ...



Hallo 
Ich wurde auch von der Nr.08003009901 xmal auf meinem Handy angerufen,nie war einer dran.Heute allerdings klingelte es ,die besagte Nr. wurde eingeblendet und was soll ich sagen
es war die telecom die mir einen neuen Handy Vertrag aufschwatzen wollte.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Werde auch sein Monaten penetrant angeklingelt ... sogar mitten in der Nacht!

Habe es gestern geschafft mal schnell genug dranzugehen, und was soll ich sagen: Am anderen ende der Leitung sagte jemand "Merhaba Merhaba" und legte daraufhin auf.

Ein lächerlicher Witz war das in meinen Augen!
Na hoffen wir mal, dass kein Vegetarischer Döner auf meiner Rechnung abgerechnet wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Das ist der Telekom-Kundenservice und dieser möchte nur eine Bestätigung, das die dich als Kunden weiterhin per E-Mail, Telefon und SMS kontaktieren(belästigen) dürfen.
Das ist wohl eine Aktion um Beschwerden oder Klagen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Das Ganze kann man auch mit NEIN beantworten und wird sogar mitgezeichnet.
Ich wurde aber nur einmal wöchentlich angerufen, bis ich nun rangegangen bin und bestätigt habe, das ich dies weiterhin erlaube und nun ist Ruhe.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Die Anrufe stammen von T-Mobile (Mitteilung v. neuen Tarifen u.s.w.). Das Ganze ist automatisiert aber mit Fehler!!!
In meinem Fall habe ich veranlasst  dass ich nicht mehr telefonisch informiert werden möchte, sondern schriftlich. Die kostenlose Nummer hierfür ist  2202.

Gruß aus Oldenburg


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich habe jetzt Anrufe von 0800 300 99 16 bzw. 19. Hat jemand hier einschlägige Erfahrungen, ob es sich hier um Betrüger handelt?


----------



## Jessie (5 August 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe seit heute auch Spaß mit dieser Nummer. Am besten geht ihr nicht ans Telefon nach ca. 15 Anrufen ohne beantworten ist schluss mit den Anrufen. Das ganze ist Computer gesteuert und wird zum Datenverkauf genutz. Diese Nummer registriert euch erst wenn ihr ans Telefon geht und länger dran bleibt. Dann geht der Telefonterror erst richtig los! Trotzdem seinem Telefonanbieter melden (ich wette ihr seid alle bei der Telekom oder MobilCom oder einem anderen Anbieter der vom Netz der DT).
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, Gruß Jessie


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hy leute
mich ruft diese nr auch täglich an. Wird langsam aber sicher echt nervig. Was kann man denn da tun?
Die Vertragsanbieter sind meiner meinug nach schuld daran weil die die nummer von ihren kunden an solche leute weiter verkaufen. Und ne menge geld bestimmt dafür kassieren.
Liebe Grüße Tina


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich werde seit mehreren Wochen von dieser Rufnummer belästigt, sowohl auf dem Handy als auch auf der Festnetznummer.
Die Abstände zwischen den Anrufen sind recht groß und unregelmäßig (mehrere Tage, manchmal Wochen)
Lästig ist es trotzdem. Ich werde wohl mal wieder in meine Benachrichtigungsoptionen gehen und jede Kontaktaufnahme für Produktwerbung der Teledumm untersagen. Mal sehen ob das hilft.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kann es sein dass hier nur Telekomanschlüsse mit Verträge (vor allem Handys)betroffen sind? ich bin auch betroffen und meine Freundin auch.
> 
> kann man das irgendwie sperren???



Was helfen soll:

Anruf bei T-Mobil 2202 ... ist einer von deren eigenen Dialern der da wohl Amok läuft. Kann man abbestellen lassen. Deren Marketing lässt wohl auf verdacht Leute anrufen und dann versuchen die den Anruf an einen Mitarbeiter durchzustellen... oder was auch immer. Jedenfalls hat mir mein "Kundenberater" versprochen der Unfug würde nun endlich aufhören.

Mir war die Behörde irgendwie lieber... da wusste man wenigstens dass man keien Chance hat, und die mussten auch nicht so tun, als ob sie nett wären.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

hy 
kann mir bitte jemand helfen. diese Nr.  teroriesiert mich zu jeder tages und nacht zeit. Ich gehe schon net dran oder drücke die weg aber die lassen mich einfach nicht ruhe.
Ich bin langsam echt verzweifelt. 
Liebe Grüße Tina


----------



## Unregistriert Sven (2 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo, 

bei mir hat sich unter genau dieser Nummer ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom gemeldet und wollte mir eine Zweit-Sim-Karte verkaufen. Habe dankend abgelehnt. Ich nehme an allen hier ist gemeinsam, dass sie irgendeinen Vertrag mit der Telekom haben - wegen Kenntnis der Telefonnummer durch den Anrufer. 

MfG,

Sven


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute um 14 Uhr auch einen Anruf bekommen von dieser Nummer, bin allerdings nicht rangegangen weil mir das schon spanisch vorkam. Bis jetzt kam noch kein Anruf wieder. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese bekommt man schon i-wie Angst. Ich mein woher ham diese leute da meine Handynummer her? Ich dachte erst das sind so Deppen die mir i-was aufschwatzen wollen. Ich bin 16  und ich brauch mir nichts aufschwatzen lassen. 
Naja wenn die des nächste mal anrufen geh ich hin und sag die sollen mich NIE wieder anrufen sonst verständige ich die Polizei, weil wenn andere Leute genauso davon betroffen sind und die mehrmals Täglich und tagelang angerufen werden, dann ist das einfach nur noch Belästigung.

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

die nummer gehört der telekom
die haben bei mir heute auch angerufen und des is ne umfrage für die service-stellen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich hatte auf meinem T-Mobile Handy heute auch einen unbeantworteten Anruf dieser Nummer, 11:30 Uhr vormittags. Das war das erste Mal, soweit ich mich erinnere. Und ja, ich habe einen T-Mobile Handyvertrag mit diversen Optionen und auch einen T-Com ISDN Festnetz+DSL Vertrag.

Jedoch verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht...steckt eure Energie lieber in einen kostenfreien Anruf bei der 2202 und laßt die Rufnummer sperren, anstatt tagelang in Foren zu debattieren. Was bringt euch das?

Lieber einmal einen Info-Anruf der T-Com als von ausländischen Callcentern terrorisiert zu werden...einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Was kriegst du den jetzt von deinem Boss dafür, hier dümmliche  T-Com Werbung  
abzusondern? 
Löbchen oder Gehaltsaufbesserung?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Meinen Boss interessiert es herzlich wenig, wo ich meinen privaten Handyvertrag habe und welche Anrufe ich diesbezüglich bekomme. Ich arbeite nicht für die T-Com oder T-Mobile bzw. sonstige Partnerunternehmen, falls du das meinst. Da bist du ziemlich auf dem Holzweg, ich arbeite im Security-Bereich.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich über einen Anruf derart echauffieren kann, wenn auch noch eine kostenfreie Inlands-0800-Rufnummer der T-Com Gruppe mitgeschickt wird...meine Güte. Wende dich an die T-Com/T-Mobile, anstatt im Internet aller Welt dein Leid zu klagen.

Niemand der ganzen Schreiber in diesem Forum hat auch nur irgendwas mit diesen Anrufen zu tun. Das ist eine Sache zwischen dem Anrufer und dir. Man wird dir schon mitteilen, was man von dir wollte und dazu Stellung nehmen, falls du denkst, daß der Anruf illegal war (Stichwort Kaltaquise).


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo,

habe die Tips beherzigt und bei T-Monile angerufen. Es sei eine Nummer von T-Home.
Ist ab sofort gesperrt.

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Wenn Ihr nochmal sowas habt, einfach bei eurem Anbieter anrufen und die Nummer sperren lassen und dann habt ihr eure Ruhe. Die Nummer kommt dann nicht mehr bei euch durch.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo! Ich habe ein Samsung F480 mit einer praktischen Anrufer-Sperrliste... Zwei Anrufe von der Nummer und das Mitlesen in diesem Forum genügten um die Nummer auf die Liste zu setzen! Danke trotzdem @all für die Tipps! 
rgds


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

zitat:

Hallo

kann es sein dass hier nur Telekomanschlüsse mit Verträge (vor allem Handys)betroffen sind? ich bin auch betroffen und meine Freundin auch.

kann man das irgendwie sperren???

---------------------------------------------------------------

habe auch anrufe ca 5 stück in 2 tagen dieser nummer erhalten.

besonders zu unmöglichen zeiten zwischen 6 morgens bis 22 abends.

werde diese nr. einfach auf igno setzen, also nicht beachten,
wobei würden die jeden tag (werktags) um 7 uhr anrufen, müsste ich meinen wecker nimmer stellen ...loool, hätte ich somit nen kostenfreien weckdienst ^^

nur leider rufen die ja zu zeiten an die mir nicht passen 

Mein handy ist aber ohne vertrag also sind nicht nur vertragshandys betroffen!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

hallo hatte vor ein paar tagen schon einen anruf von dieser tel. hatte damals aber mein handy nicht zur hand... habe danach mal gegoogelt und habe alle diese antworten gelesen... und mir sorgen gemacht. heute bin ich rangegangen und angeblich war das eine t.....m mitarbeiterin bei der ich meinen tarif (prepaid) wechseln sollte...ich meinte darauf ich muesste mir es ueberlegen und sie solle mich doch noch mal endce der woche anrufen darauf ist sie ein bisschen komisch reagiert sagte aber dann sie wuerde sich melden. Habe danach selbst bei der te....m angerufen 2 von 3 mitarbeitern sagten die kennen die nummer nicht... ich hatte einen vertag mit t.... vor mehr als 2 jahren (damals unter meinem maedchennamen) unter einer ganz anderen prepaid handy karten nummer... meine jetzige tel. habe ich unter meinem hochzeitsnamen gekauft, wie kann es also sein das ich von der dame mit meinem maedchennamen angesprochen wurde??? ich glaube jemand gibt da unsere daten raus es kann ja nicht anders sein... und auf die ausrede ja vielleicht haben sie ja bei gewinnspielen etc. mitgemacht MACHE ICH NICHT GENAU AUS SOLCHEN GRUENDEN

und jetzt werde ich schauen wo ich mich beschweren kann!!!!


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und jetzt werde ich schauen wo ich mich beschweren kann!!!!


Bei der zuständigen Bundesnetzagentur!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

also...

ich hatte das selbe Problem, dass mich 1 - 2 x die Woche diese Nummer angerufen hat.
Dann habe ich mal bei der 2202 angerufen und wollte diese nummer "sperren lassen" bzw. hab ich zu der Frau am anderen Ende der Leitung gesagt, dass die das unterlassen etc. sollen! Ich bekam allerdings zur Antwort: "NEIN ich kann Ihnen keine Nummern sperren, welche Sie versuchen zu erreichen! ich kann Ihnen da auch nicht viel weiterhelfen... villt. hört es i-wann auf.!"

was is den das bitte?

naja... ich mich dann dazu entschlossen bei der 0800er-Nummer anzurufen (ist ja so wie es hieß kostenlos!!!). Es meldete sich: "Telekom-Kundenservice, bla bla bla!" Und die gute Frau wollte nur wissen ob ich weiterhin über Tarifänderungen, etc. EINMAL bis ZWEIMAL im JAHR darüber infomiert werden will/möchte/soll. Das ganze per Postschreiben, sms, e-mail, oder telefon! und das ganze ist KOSTENFREI! 

seitdem ist ruhe!

Das ganze hat auch nichts mit Datenmissbrauch etc. zu tun! das ist eine Nummer von der Deutschen Telekom und keine Betrüger hotline etc.

lg


----------



## ed123 (27 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

ICH glaube,
die ganzen unregistrierten user die hier meinen man solle da einfach einmal ran gehen is nur ne info von t-mobile gehören selber zu dem [ edit]  unternehmen


----------



## Betroffene (27 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo,

also ich werde seit ca. 4 Wochen in unregelmäßigen Abständen bis zu 3x am Tag von dieser Nummer angerufen. Seit kurzem hinterlässt dieser 'Unbekannte' auch Sprachnachrichten. Die erste war so etwas wie : 'Hier spricht das Kundencenter der Telekom. Mein Name ist ..., ich wollte mit Ihnen Frau ... über einen neuen Vetrag reden' (oder so ähnlich). Die zweite war wahrscheinlich eher unbeabsichtig, denn dort sagt eine Frau so etwas ähnliches wie : 'Rede, Su, mach weiter'. Ik finds lustig ^^

Ich kann dennoch nur ganz stark davon abraten diese Nummer zurückzurufen! Da hat sich irgendson nettes Callcenter sich ne Menge Nummern (wie ich im Internet jetzt mitbekommen habe hauptsächlich Telekomnummern) besorgt und versucht einem da was aufzuschwätzen.

MfG, Julia

P.S. Als ich dann unter der 2202 (kostenloses Kundencenter von T-Mobile) angerufen habe, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass T-Mobile leider keine Nummern mehr sperrt. Er hat mir zu einer neuen Nummer geraten. Na, danke, liebe Telekom!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf meinem T-Mobile Handy heute auch einen unbeantworteten Anruf dieser Nummer, 11:30 Uhr vormittags. Das war das erste Mal, soweit ich mich erinnere. Und ja, ich habe einen T-Mobile Handyvertrag mit diversen Optionen und auch einen T-Com ISDN Festnetz+DSL Vertrag.
> 
> Jedoch verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht...steckt eure Energie lieber in einen kostenfreien Anruf bei der 2202 und laßt die Rufnummer sperren, anstatt tagelang in Foren zu debattieren. Was bringt euch das?
> 
> Lieber einmal einen Info-Anruf der T-Com als von ausländischen Callcentern terrorisiert zu werden...einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!



Sperren geht nicht, hab heute da angerufen und die T-Com Mitarbeiterin meinte das die Nummer nicht von Telekom stammt!


----------



## Celia (5 November 2009)

*0800-3009906*

Hallo,

ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem mit der Nummer: WIr haben einen Brief von der Telekom erhalten, in dem steht, dass nun di evolle Bandbreite für unseren Internetanschluss möglich ist (darauf haben wir schon ne Ewigkeit gewartet, da es in der Presse immer wieder hieß, dass es hier ausgebaut wird, und zuletzt auch wurde), und wenn wir das wünschen, sollen wir die 0800-3009906 anrufen, um es im Technikzentrum freischalten zu lassen.
Gesagt getan. Ergebnis: Entweder man hört eine blöde Wartemelodie (eine viertel Stunde) oder es ist permanent besetzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich denke, es wurde nun mehrfach und abermals festgestellt, daß es sich EBEN DOCH um eine Nummer von T-Com/T-Mobile genutzt wird, um Kunden zu informieren...und ja, man kann darum bitten, die Anrufe einzustellen - wenn man denn richtig fragt.

Wer mit "Rufnummernsperrung" für eingehende Nummern oder betrügerischen Anrufen an der Hotline vorspricht, muß sich über ablehnende Infos oder Unverständnis des Hotliners nicht wundern. Generell können auch keine eingehenden Nummern gesperrt werden, man kann nur den Anrufer davon abhalten, anzurufen.

Gleich kommt bestimmt der nächste "Betroffene"...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Jaaaa genau, ich bin der nächste Betroffene! 
Ich hab jetzt heute auch mal per Mail eine SMS an die Telekom geschrieben und sie gebeten mich aus dem System rauszunehmen und mich nicht per Telefon zu kontaktieren.
Naja, bin mal gespannt, was zurück kommt . . .

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:34:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:32:45 ----------

Ups ich meinte, dass ich per Mail eine Nachricht geschrieben habe  Sorry!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo,

auch wir sind schon über 5 Mal auf Festnetz und Handy angerufen worden. Lästiges Ding!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich habe ein Samsung F480 mit einer praktischen Anrufer-Sperrliste... Zwei Anrufe von der Nummer und das Mitlesen in diesem Forum genügten um die Nummer auf die Liste zu setzen! Danke trotzdem @all für die Tipps!
> rgds



Großartig....wußte ich gar nicht. Hat mein Samsung auch 
Einfacher gehts kaum...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2009)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Nochmal für alle:

Die Nummer IST IST IST von der T-Com/T-Mobile, glaubt es doch endlich mal. Es gibt doch nun genug Bestätigungen dafür, ich habe mit denen selbst unter DIESER NUMMER telefoniert! Oder sind das hier gezielte Irreführungen einzelner Anonymer?

Daß die Beratungsqualität an allen Hotlines generell extrem schwankt, ist doch nicht neu...wenn euch der Hotliner also sagt, die Nummer sei nicht von der T-Gruppe, dann hat das soviel Relevanz als ein saures Aufrülpsen beim Festbankett.

Macht doch mal den Test und ruft zur gleichen, nicht trivialen Frage 3 x die Hotline an...und Ihr werdet mit 4 möglichen Antworten dastehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hey,
mich hat vorhin die Nummer angerufen.
Gehe da nicht ran da ich die Nummer nicht kenne und nich weiß ob die mich abzocken.
Weiß ja noch nicht mal was die wollen und wer das ist.
Hoffe nur das die mich mich in Ruhe lass.

Lg Ani


----------



## Liese82 (15 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ist ja interessant... ich hatte die Nummer jetzt das 4. te Mal auf dem Display und habe mich schon über das "Durchhaltevermögen" der Call- Center- Mitarbeiter gewundert (wie die wohl motiviert werden mögen). Heute habe ich es geschafft, ranzugehen und es kam... nichts... jetzt weiß ich wenigstens für die Zukunft, dass ich nichts Weltbewegendes (hätte ja auch ein von Otto etc. beauftragtes Call- Center sein können) verpasse und daher das Klingeln einfach ignorieren kann. Falls man bei solchen Anrufen überhaupt was verpasst.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Also ich kann dazu sagen, ich wurde ebenfalls bereits drei mal angerufen habs aber immer verpasst und nur einen entgangenen Anruf gesehen. 
Vorhin hatte mich die Nummer wieder angerufen und ich habs wieder verpasst, hatte aber eine Voicemail, auf der war zwar nur ein fragendes "Hallo?" und ein freundliches Pfeifen zu hören bis der Anrufer aufgelegt hatte, aber naja. Da dacht ich mir ich ruf halt mal zurück und bin bei TKom rausgekommen und der Mitarbeiter mit dem ich verbunden worden bin, meinte, man wollte mich nur auf ein spezielles Angebot zu meinem Vertrag dazu hinweisen. Also habt keine Angst ran zu gehen ist nix schlimmes^^ Wir sind einfach teilweiße schon zu sehr voreingenommen durch die ganzen schlechten Nachrichten die wir immer hören 

so far... Gruß Nitto


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also habt keine Angst ran zu gehen ist nix schlimmes^^ Wir sind einfach teilweiße schon zu sehr voreingenommen durch die ganzen schlechten Nachrichten die wir immer hören



Werbung/beschönigungen  für *verbotene* Spamanrufe werden hier nicht besonders gern gesehen

Das nächste  Posting dieser Art wird sofort entsorgt


----------



## Anselmi (29 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo Leute hier ist jetzt die Lösung aller Probleme.

Es ist Wirklich eine Telekom Nummer und ich habe gerade von meinem Handy D1 den Service angerufen der ist Kostenlos unter der Nummer 2202 erreichbar, dem habe ich erzählt das ich Belästigt werde von der Nummer 08003009901 und er soll des ausschalten sonst kann er gleich alles Kündigen und des wars.
Darauf hat er sich entschuldigt mit der Begründung es hängt sich abund zu ein server auf der für des anrufen zuständig ist. Er kümmert sich sofort darum und jetzt was soll ich sagen es ist ruhe.
Allso Anrufen D1 vom Handy aus 2202 und beschweren es hilft sofort, aber nicht abwimmeln lassen ert soll es weitergeben zum löschen.

Ich grüße euch ein Telekomm geschädigter.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ja, es ist eine Nummer von der T-Com/Telekom/D1
Ja, es ist eine Nummer von der T-Com/Telekom/D1
Ja, es ist eine Nummer von der T-Com/Telekom/D1
Ja, es ist eine Nummer von der T-Com/Telekom/D1
Ja, es ist eine Nummer von der T-Com/Telekom/D1


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ist ein Callcenter der T-Com. Die rufen z.Zt. viele Call und Surf  Vertragsinhaber an um auf die neue Tarifgestaltung (wird 5 Euro billiger und ist Fernsehen mit drin) hinzuweisen.

Nichts schlimmes. Empfinde ich als Service.

Klaus


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nichts schlimmes. Empfinde ich als Service.


Es ist und bleibt penetranter und  unerlaubter ColdCall. Der Knabe,  der bei mir gestern angerufen
 hatte, hat es zu spüren bekommen.
Ich hasse es, zum Telefon laufen zu müssen,  um mir  dann  Werbegewäsch anzuhören.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hab (hatte) das gleicht Problem. 4-5 mal Täglich die Anrufe. Einmal war sogar jemand dran der´s dann natürlich abbekommen hat. Hatte leider gar nix gebracht, da das nur ein 
Callcenter-Mitarbeiter war und ne halbe Stunde später hat´s wieder geklingelt. Hab die Nummer dann zurückgerufen und jemanden vom Service dran gehabt. Den kurz rund gemacht, mit Anbieterwechsel gedroht und seid dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

ey, die nummer nervt  mich auch seit 3 tage, jeden tag so kurz vor 12, versuchts die nummer 1 mal.. seit 3 tagen (war jedesmal am schlafen).. hab auch ein prepaid handy..


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

hallo ich werde seit ca 1 monate von der besagten nummer genervt habe ein prepaid handy drücke die nr immer weg aber jeden tag rufen die aufs neue an weiß auch nicht was ich tun soll aber es nervt ganz gewaltig. beschweren bei dtag bringt eh nix die wissen ja von nix reden sich eh nur raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Willkommen im Club. Bei mir klingelt die Nummer auch seit ein paar Tagen an. Bei meinem Mann nicht. Seltsam.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo, 

ihr wart der erste Google Fund 
Heute hatte ich einen solchen Anruf. Meine Nummer ist nicht registriert und nur sehr limitiert rausgegeben und trotzdem wurde ich "gefunden"
Hoffe mal das es bei dem einen Anruf bleibt. Immerhin zieht sich das Problem ja schon halbe Ewigkeiten hin  

Gruß Nico


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich bekam gerade auch einen solchen Anruf. Als ich mitbekam, dass das wieder ein ganz normaler Anruf vom Kundenservice ist (solche bekomme ich auch auf mein Prepaid-Handy abundzu) und ich den gerade nicht gebrauchen konnte, habe ich ihn einfach abgewürgt. . Aber verwundert hat mich im Nachhinein die nicht erfolgte Nummerunterdrückung. Daher habe ich mal  gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen.

Mal gucken, ob sich der Anruf wiederholt.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Sagt mal, wie oft wollt ihr eigentlich noch hören, daß die Nummer von der T-Com / T-Mobile / Telekom ist?

Was bezweckt ihr damit, hier reinzuschreiben, daß ihr angerufen wurdet, wenn ihr nicht einmal die vorhandenen Beiträge lest? Es steht doch alles schon da! Es ist o.g. Firma und ihr seid offensichtlich in irgendeiner Form Kunde!

Oder will hier irgendjemand einen Rekord aufstellen, was die Anzahl der "Betroffenen" angeht?


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Sich über me-too Posterei  aufzuregen haben wir schon lange aufgegeben. 
Selbst Threads schließen hilft nicht. 
Dann startet irgendjemand einen  neuen me-too Thread


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Mich klingeln die auch seit 2 wochen oder so an (jeden tag mehrmals auf der arbeit) und mittlerweile kotzt mich das nur noch an!!!! auch wenn ich diese anrufe ignoriere.
ich hab einfach nur tierischen bock, die ma so richtig fertig zu machen, aber das wird wohl auch nix bringen....
wäre aber schon cool, den nächsten anruf kurz anzunehem und regelrecht in den hörer brüllen und die zur sau machen  und wenn ich das ganze bürogebäude zusammenschrei


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo zusammen ...

zum Thema 0800 300 9901, habe ich heute bei meinem Kundendienst angerufen. 
Der sagte mir dies sei definitiv eine Telekom Nr. und diese wäre kostenlos beim annehmen, sowie bei Rückruf.... Es handelt sich nach seiner Aussage um einen Telekom-Dealer der bei neuen Angeboten die Telekomnummern durchgeht, und beim annehmen zu einem Telekommitarbeiter durchstellt. Er war auch ehrlich genug mir zu sagen, das es bei der Verbindung zum Kundenberater der Telekom ein Problem gibt. Der Dealer kann Momentan nicht zum Kundenberater durchstellen und daher wird der Anruf als nicht angenommen im System gelistet und somit ruft der Dealer immer wieder an. Auf meine Bitte hin dies abzustellen, bis der Dealer wieder ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, wurde nachgekommen. 
Also mein Tip, kurzer Anruf beim Service und die Nummer abstellen lassen.... Bei D1-Handy Kunden ist das die 2202 (kostenfrei im Inland).


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Hallo ihr,

das geht ja nun schon ewig mit der Rufnummer 0800/3009901, wenn ich die unzähligen Beiträge dazu hier im Forum lese. Egal wo auf alle den Seiten stößt man auf die Information, dass es ein Problem mit der Nr. gibt, dass sie quasi unkontrolliert anruft, obwohl manchmal kein Kundenberater da ist, und das nicht erst seit neulich, sondern seit nun Jahren.
Ich habe ein Kartenhandy, gebe meine Nr. nur sehr selten und nur "zensiert" weiter und bin dazu inkognito. Ich finde es eine Frechheit, seit Wochen in unregelmäßigen Abständen genervt zu werden.
Beim Versuch die 2202 anzurufen, um die Nummer sperren zu lassen, muss ich mit einem Blechmenschen reden, mir davor noch Texte zu Lieferschwierigkeiten anhören. 

Ich will keine neuen Tarife, sondern nur ein Notfallhandy für längere Autofahrten, für die Familie, o.a.

Ich habe nun an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben.

Gute Grüße.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ich werde immer unter disere nummer angerufen 0800-3009935 kann mir bitte jemand sagen was das ist sonst bekomm ich noch angst xD ne spaß was kannn dass sein


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Oktober 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Scheint der Kundenservice der Deutschen Telekom zu sein.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Die 0800-3009901 ist ein Call-Center der Telekomiker.
Mir wollten sie heute eine vergünstigte Partnerkarte aufs Auge drücken
Ich tippe wie Nicko ach bei der xxxxx35 auch auf die Telekomiker


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Ja ich hav auch Tmobile oder Telekom ist gluab das gleiche aber ich werde unter diser Nummer immer angerufen +49 800 3009935 und bin Rang gegangen und ich hörte eine Frau im Hintergrund nach 2 sec plötzlich nicht Mehr


----------



## melanie72 (8 Dezember 2010)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Hippo schrieb:


> Die 0800-3009901 ist ein Call-Center der Telekomiker.
> Mir wollten sie heute eine vergünstigte Partnerkarte aufs Auge drücken
> Ich tippe wie Nicko ach bei der xxxxx35 auch auf die Telekomiker



sehe ich genauso... und ich glaube, ich habe die lösung für dieses problem: man muss denen schriftlich mitteilen, dass man diese (teilweise doch sehr nervigen und nahezu belästigenden) anrufe nicht mehr haben will. hatte nämlich dasselbe problem, was ich allerdings jetzt lösen konnte 

grüße,
melanie


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2011)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

weiß jemand, ob die 0800-3009910 auch zum telekom kundenservice gehört?


----------



## Marco (7 Januar 2011)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob die 0800-3009910 auch zum telekom kundenservice gehört?


Gehört dazu, ein Anruf und ich wusste es...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2011)

*Aw: 0800-3009901*

Werde auch permanent genervt. 
Lösung ist aber ganz einfach. 
Vom Festnetz diese Nummer anwählen. Es melde sich die Telekom und die nette Dame sagte es sei wohl ein akutes Problem mit einem IHRER Dailer.
Bei "akutes Problem" und dem Verweis auf den ersten Eintrag hier von 10.2008 verschlug es Ihr etwas die Sprache. 
Nichts desto trotz Sie nam mich aus dem Verteiler der Vertragverlängerungsanrufe raus.

Bis dann HP


----------



## Ferdinand2 (19 Oktober 2011)

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn, immer wieder erneut zu den selben Rufnummern nachzufragen, ob diese nun zur T-Com/T-Mobile/Telekom gehören? Wenn sie es seit 6 komplett gefüllten Seiten tun, werden sie es auch weiterhin tun.

Wer genervt ist, soll dort anrufen und um Austragung bitten. Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach...es geht hier nicht um illegale Lotteriebetreiber auf den Bahamas!


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2011)

Kennst Du die Pisastudie und ihr Ergebnis ...
... noch Fragen?


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2011)

Darüber hinaus: 





Ferdinand2 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Sinn, immer wieder erneut zu den selben Rufnummern nachzufragen....


...begünstigt die permanente und mehrfache Nennung der Nummern das Suchmaschinenranking für Leutchenz, die danach suchen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2011)

Das ist das Ergebnis ...
... aber nicht die Intention der Fragenden


----------



## Mitwisser (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben, verunsicherten Telekom-Nutzer,

ich will dem ganzem mal ein Ende setzen: Alle Nummern, die mit 0800 330... oder 0800 300...  anfangen, sind Telekomnummern. Das sind Leute die euch versuchen zu erreichen um euren Tarif zu optimieren. Dabei kann es auch mal passieren, dass der Computer, bzw. der Dealer einen Kunden anwählt obwohl noch kein Call Center Agent frei ist. Das ist natürlich von den Call Centern nicht beabsichtigt, kommt aber hin und wieder vor.

Diese Anrufe sind natürlich für euch KOSTENLOS, egal in welche Richtung!

Also, ab und zu mal ran gehen und ein Schnäppchen machen!


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2011)

Na auf welcher Gehaltsliste stehst Du denn?
Das ist mir ziemlich Pups WER mich belästigt ...
Und so ein nerviger preditctive Dialer ist EXTREM nervig wenn Du 3 oder 4 x nacheinander ans Telefon rennst und keiner dran ist.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Durch diese Effizienzsteigerung wird allerdings auch unerwünschte telefonische Werbung für den Anrufenden wirtschaftlicher oder überhaupt erst wirtschaftlich sinnvoll und wird deshalb in bestimmten Branchen (telefonischer Verkauf von Lotterielosen, Zeitungsabonnements, etc.) zum Teil exzessiv genutzt.
> Daneben treten bei Predictive Dialern weitere Effekte auf, die diese Technik aktuell negativ in die Schlagzeilen bringen:
> 
> _Drop_: Es klingelt, aber bevor der angerufene Teilnehmer abheben kann, hört es wieder auf.
> ...


----------



## Ferdinand2 (27 Februar 2012)

Vielleicht haben manche User wirklich ein Problem mit dem Lesen oder versuchen es erst gar nicht...oder überfliegen die vorhandenen Beiträge nicht einmal (kostet ja Zeit) und machen sich dann hier Luft.

Warum wird dieses Thema nicht einfach geschlossen? Wer dann feststellt, daß keine Beiträge mehr möglich sind, wird vielleicht spätestens dann lesen und verstehen...


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2012)

Guggst Du da ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/0800-3009901.26211/page-6#post-337523


----------



## chris111115 (1 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

es gibt einen super APP um die Nummer zu blockieren: DROIDBlock
Ist super schnell installiert und hat mit sehr geholfen. Habe die Nummer
unter Kontakte gespeichert und dann über DROIDblock gesperrt, seitdem ist Ruhe

http://de.androidzoom.com/android_applications/communication/droidblock_gchu.html


----------

